# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour 30/4 Hong kong Thẫm Quyến Disneyland

## luongthithutrang

*“Giảm ngay 200.000đ khi đăng kí 2 vé trở lên”*

*HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – THẪM QUYẾN**Thời gian: 05 Ngày 04 đêm, Phương tiện: Máy bay
**Kh**ở**i hành: 25,27,30/04/2013* *(tour 30/4)*
 
*Ngày 01** : TP.HCM – HONGKONG * ( Ăn tối )
Trưởng đoàn Công ty Du lịch sẽ đón quý khách tại ga đi quốc tế phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay  khởi hành đi Hồng Kông. Đến phi trường quốc tế Chek Lap Kok – Hồng Kông, HDV & xe địa phương sẽ đón và đưa đoàn tham quan: *Cầu Thanh Mã, Vịnh Nước Cạn, Miếu Thần Tài, Núi Thái Bình*. Ăn tối, Quý khách tự do dạo chơi mua sắm tại *chợ Đàn Bà – Ladies Market* nổi tiếng tại Hongkong.

*Ngày 02 :* *HONGKONG - DISNEYLAND * ( Ăn 02 bữa )
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, bắt đầu chương trình tham quan *Đại lộ danh vọng* nổi tiếng - nơi lưu giữ tên tuổi và dấu tay của những ngôi sao điện ảnh hàng đầu Hongkong như: Châu Nhuận Phát, Thành Long, Lưu Đức Hoa...; *Miếu Huỳnh Đại Tiên* – nơi không chỉ người dân Hongkong đến để cầu tài lộc mà còn nhiều du khách đến thăm viếng, *Cửa hàng vàng bạc đá quý*  – nơi Quý khách có thể tìm thấy những mẫu nữ trang mới nhất được làm thủ công một cách tinh xảo, cửa hàng miễn thuế. Ăn trưa. Chiều Qúy khách tham quan *Công viên Disneyland* với nhiều chương trình hấp dẫn như Thế giới thần tiên, Cậu bé rừng xanh, Chuột Mickey, Bạch Tuyết & Bảy Chú Lùn ... Ăn tối, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hoặc quý khách tự do thưởng ngoạn cảnh Hongkong về đêm.

*Ngày 03 :* *HONGKONG - THẨM QUYẾN* ( Ăn 03 bữa )
Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn làm thủ tục trả phòng tham quan *Trung Tâm Triển Lãm Nhà Bàn Giao* – nơi diễn ra lễ trao trả Hồng Kông về cho Trung Quốc 01/ 07/ 1997 . Ăn trưa. Đoàn khởi hành đi *Thẩm Quyến*. Đến Thẩm Quyến,. tham quan *công viên OCT* nơi có đồi chè xanh ngắt, cầu treo. Qúy khách tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh, công viên nước hoặc đi xe lửa vòng quanh công viên chiêm ngưỡng thác nước cao nhất Thẩm Quyến. Ăn tối. Về Khách sạn nhận phòng. Tự do mua sắm tại khu phố Đông Môn

*Ngày 04 :* *HONGKONG – THẨM QUYẾN * ( Ăn 03 bữa) 
 Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Chương trình tham quan *Bảo tàng Thẩm Quyến* tìm hiểu thuật phong thủy Trung Hoa; Xưởng tơ lụa – sản phẩm nổi tiếng vùng Giang Nam. Chiều tham quan *Cửa sổ Thế giới* - với các kỳ quan thế giới thu nhỏ. Ăn tối, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do thưởng ngoạn cảnh Thẩm Quyến về đêm.

*Ngày 05 :* *THẨM QUYẾN - HONGKONG - TP.HCM* ( Ăn sáng )
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách tự do mua sắm tại *chợ Đông Môn*. Ăn trưa và tối tự túc.  Khởi hành ra bến phà về lại phi trường quốc tế Chek Lap Kok – Hongkong làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay  về lại Việt Nam. Đến phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất – Tp.HCM. Sau khi làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Việt Nam & nhận lại hành lý cá nhân. Trưởng đoàn chia tay Quý khách.. 

*GIÁ TOUR CHI TIẾT:  * 

*TIÊU CHUẨN* 

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI/vé*


*KS 3 SAO*

*16.065.000 đ*



 
*GIÁ BAO GỒM :*
- Visa Hongkong, Trung Quốc theo đòan, tham quan ăn nghỉ theo chương trình, quà tặng du lịch, vé máy bay khứ hồi hãng Cathay theo đòan, khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 03 sao, bảo hiểm du lịch với mức bồi thường tối đa là *10,000 USD*/ Trường hợp.

*KHÔNG BAO GỒM* :
 - Chi phí riêng cá nhân, hành lý quá cước qui định, tiền típ dành cho HDV địa phương và tài xế là: *3USD/người/ngày**,* lệ phí visa tái nhập Việt Nam (khách nước ngoài, khách Việt Kiều): *40 USD/ Khách**,* lệ phí visa Trung Quốc (khách quốc tịch Mỹ): *140 USD/ Khách.*

*ĐỐI VỚI TRẺ EM* *( Tính theo ngày sinh ) :*

Dưới 2 tuổi: 30% giá người lớn ( không giường ngủ chung với người lớn ) + thuếTừ 2 -  dưới 11 tuổi: 75% giá người lớn ( không giường ngủ chung với người lớn ) + thuếTừ 11 tuổi trở lên : bằng giá người lớn .
*LƯU Ý:*

*Nộp 2 hình 4 x 6 phông trắng để làm visa lúc đặt tour.*
* Thứ tự chương trình có thể hoán đổi tuỳ tình hình thực tế.

*-----*
*Để đặt tour và tư vấn xin liên hệ:*
*LƯƠNG THỊ THU TRANG - PHƯƠNG VIỆT TOURIST*
*---+0+---*

*Địa chỉ: 53(R4-04) đường số 6, P.Tân Phong (Khu Phú Mỹ Hưng), Q.7 TP.HCM*
*Tel: 08.66841554 - Fax: 08.54106017* 
*DĐ:* *0976 601 703 – 01226 771 994** (24/24)*
*Email:* *trang.luong@dulichphuongviet.com.vn*
*Web:* *http://dulichphuongviet.com.vn*
*Yahoo:* *trang.phuongviettourist*

----------

